# ParticleShop plugin for Lightroom CC 2015



## don1047 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have tried everything I can think of and cannot get this plugin recognized in LR CC 2015. I followed the instructions, did Google searches on how to install, etc. Nada. Has anyone else had this problem?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 20, 2015)

Doesn't the plugin's developer support it? Usually you just install plugin's via File > Plugin Manager.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 20, 2015)

So you've tried these instructions?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K39LehaMn4E


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 20, 2015)

ParticleShop is working fine in Lightroom CC2015.3 on both Windows (7) and Mac (10.9.5) on my systems.  I used the Corel basic installer and it worked first try.

It should appear as Photo> Edit In> ParticleShop if installed correctly.


----------

